# Bird of Prey on Mt. Seleyah



## beeblebrox




----------



## Zombie_61

Must be cloaked...


----------



## beeblebrox

I'm glad after 70+ views, someone had the sense to say "Hey, I can't see the pics". Well done Mr. Zombie_61. You've won the interwebs today. :thumbsup:


----------



## Zombie_61

Thank you. :lol: From what I can see it really replicates the scenes from the movies well, but I wouldn't mind seeing at least one shot with adequate lighting that shows off the entire diorama. The Klingon Bird of Prey is one of my favorite designs from the Star Trek universe, so I never get tired of seeing build-ups of this particular craft.


----------



## Alien

I have just one thing to say: WOW

Great lighting effects too... I have said more than one thing now.

Alien


----------



## Nova Mike

Stunning build,very well done you would swear it was a clip from the movie. Thanks for sharing :thumbsup:


----------



## John P

Excellent!!


----------



## beeblebrox

Thanks everyone. I'm not quite done with the weathering, but I'll post some pics with better lighting later.


----------



## irishtrek

Zombie_61 said:


> Must be cloaked...


Huh, what are you talking about??? I can see it so the cloak must be off or it's malfunctioning.


----------



## beeblebrox

Needs more grit. 










If anyone's interested, the base consists of plywood, floral foam, gesso, lightweight spackle, paper mache' and just a hint of basil . Lots of airbrush, drybrush, washes and generous lashings of hot screwdriver. (for the Fawlty Towers fans, LOL).


----------



## Zombie_61

Excellent!


----------



## Nova Mike

Beautiful, thanks for the extra pics:thumbsup:


----------



## Trekkriffic

Nice bird Beebs! You really put a lot of effort into this and it shows!


----------



## onigiri

Wow. Great work!!!!


----------



## walsing

I really like the lighting!


----------



## beeblebrox

I think I hit that point of rusty/dirty enough. Normally I'd be freaking out about all the dust in the paint and the areas where the paint partially dried before it landed, but lumpy rust bubbling up through paint looks just right to me.


----------



## StarshipClass

Great paint job and the landscaping is perfect!

I keep looking for McCoy painting _HMS Bounty_ on the side of the hull.


----------



## Xenodyssey

I like the lighting, painting and base. Even those little stairs! Makes me want to get the kit myself.

Any chance of a clearer, closer shot of the rear with the ramp?


----------



## beeblebrox

The wiring runs through the top of the ramp down into the base. Pretty well hidden from most angles.


----------



## SJF

Fantastic! Great idea for a dio. :thumbsup:

Sean


----------



## Poseidon

These follow-on pictures after the first two are fabulous! Great dio! The ship, base and photography are first rate. Thanks for posting!


----------



## beeblebrox

Thanks. Going to try some more low light pics with a little smoke blown through to simulate dust and bring out the spotlights.


----------



## dino84

Very nice work, I'm not as big a Trek fan as others on this board but I do have a bit of a soft spot for the BOP.

Scott.


----------



## DCH10664

This BOP is one of my favorite ships ! I love what you have done here ! Looks to be nothing short of perfection !!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## harristotle

Beautiful job!


----------



## Xenodyssey

Oh, excellent. Thanks for the rear shot.


----------



## Whiteraven_2001

Those first two pics are very atmospheric, and do look a lot like movie stills.

The fully lit shots are great, too, as they show a fairly simple, but highly effective base, IMHO.


----------



## Jafo

damn nice!


----------



## Spockr

Something for everyone and it all ties together nicely. Beautiful work!
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## NTRPRZ

Sulu really had a test of his piloting skills in getting the BoP into this tight landing spot!


----------



## MadCap Romanian

Looks awesome! Now you just need a little Spock, Kirk and crew to ascend the steps!


----------



## beeblebrox

Thanks.



NTRPRZ said:


> Sulu really had a test of his piloting skills in getting the BoP into this tight landing spot!


Yeah, I wish the base could have been bigger, but I have limited display space.


----------



## apls

Beautiful. Now thats what I'm talkin about!!!!!!!


----------



## BOXIE

Nice!!!!!


----------



## Owen E Oulton

I just picked up an old AMT KlinBoP for $15 at a swap meet. It's the original release without the landing gear, but you've inspired me to build it - I'll do it in attack mode, though. I've always liked this kit. It was one of AMT's better Trek efforts.


----------



## DarthSideous

Nice job! :thumbsup:


----------

